# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت  اعرف عمر الكمبيوتر بهذه الطريقة حتى لاتتعرض للغش قبل الشراء

## GSM-AYA

*اعرف عمر الكمبيوتر بهذه الطريقة حتى لاتتعرض للغش قبل الشراء**  *   *الطريقة بسيطة فقط أتبع الخطوات بدقة :*   *1 - أذهب إلى أبدأ أو Start*    *2 - أذهب إلى تشغيل أو Run*    *3 - أكتب كلمة cmd*    *4 - راح تنفتح لك شاشة الدوس ... بعد ذلك قم بكتابة الأمر التالي :*    *DEBUG*    *ثم اضغط ENTER سينتقل المؤشر إلى سطر جديد*    *5 - قم بكتابة df000:fff5 بجانب الشرطة دون ترك أي فراغ*    *ثم اضغط ENTER وسيظهر لك تاريخ انتاج الـ BIOS*    *في أقصى اليمين  *

----------


## mohamed73

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## أكرم العزاني

*أحسن الله إليك أخي*

----------


## salinas

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## gsm4maroc

*جزاك الله خيرا        * **

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## narosse27

مبرووووووك من الاعماق والى الامام وبالتوفيق يارب

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## hassan riach

*جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## khaledrepa

بارك الله فيك

----------


## musta.user82@g

عمل مميز شكرا على المرور

----------

